# Questions & Answers



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I love Siglon F, but use it for strickly float fishing. When casting spoons and spinners, you are going to want a line that is not a hi-vis and one that can sink with normal consistancy. That's a good setup you're using, that's exacly what I run. 12 pound siglon main line, which usually has my float and a few splitshot right below the float to load it up. You then use a micro swivel and your fluorocarbon leader line. A few years back I carried like 4 different leader stregnths to "match conditions". Last year I only carried 2: 8 pound and 6 pound. Caught more fish last year than ever before. I think the line diameter between 4 and 6 is silly like you stated (.001?). That rarely makes a difference. I'm starting to get the itch too, about to re-spool my symetre.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I like Siglon a lot. I also like a cheaper line made by Raven (It's just called Raven Main Line, 690 yards for 12 bucks!). Both work really well. If you are worried about the memory here's a few tips I've learned. I always soak my spool of line before putting it on my reel. All lines, whether mono, floating line like Siglon, etc. change their form slightly when wet. This definately helps. Another good thing to do is every few fishing trips you can pull your line off the spool (I just walk mine in my front yard!) without anything on the end. Then when you reel it back up, it will remove basically all of your line twist. IMO, Siglon and Raven both perform better after they've been on the reel for a few trips. After I peel my line off and re-load it onto my spool, I rarely have any memory or looping problems. 

http://www.fishusa.com/Raven-Main-Line-Monofilament-Line_p.html


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

when I used a drifting rod so many years ago, we used one line. and nailed the piss out of these fish. I dont understand the need to overcomplicate steelhead fishing. theyre very easy to catch. I dont get it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Patricio said:


> when I used a drifting rod so many years ago, we used one line. and nailed the piss out of these fish. I dont understand the need to overcomplicate steelhead fishing. theyre very easy to catch. I dont get it.


Just curious as to how long ago this was? Londons or Manistees? Maybe its me but I think the Londons were easier to catch. I agree that they are easy to catch but certain details like line choice can make it even easier at times.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with using one line. Some of my buddies use one line (P-Line, 8 pound fluoro from start to finish). But some people do like using a floating mainline which helps to tag and control your drift. To each his own!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm with Jim on this one, I had a chance to try the Raven line and was extremely impressed for the price. Thats what I'll be using this year. I have always used a blood know rather than a micro swivel but have been tinkering with the idea of the swivel. I like the know because small floats can slide over it easily when I'm changing the height of my float. Both will work. Stick with it. It's like riding a bike, once you get the hang of a good drift and presentation you will start hammering fish. I also have used both one line and main line and leader and catches drastically increased with a leader. The float line is awful helpful when it comes to getting a drag/friction free drift and a good presentation which is what its all about. Sorry I dont know about the memory on the Siglon F I have no experience with it.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Sometimes keeping it simple is the best thing. I think all the knots will weaken your whole setup. I just use Vanish Fluoro line as my main line. Havent had problems with it at all and caught many many fish. For the connections between lines i used to use blood knots, which are simple to tie. If you would like you can come out with me when the season starts,let me know and well meet up.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Chrominator,
You are right, it's not easy. The learning curve is different for everyone. Some guys can fish 5+ days/week, so the learning curve is much faster for them. It's not always about doing something wrong or right. You will get a different answer from 10 different guys on a particular subject. My advice to someone who is just learning is to spend some time walking the rivers, and find some go-to holes. If it's a popular spot, then that's fine. Talk to as many guys as possible on the river. Ask questions. They may even give you some hints on where you go. Once you find some holes that consistently produce fish, then start experimenting. There's nothing worse than experimenting in holes that just aren't good holes.

I personally prefer Siglon F in 12 lb test (12 lb test in Siglon is the same diameter for 6 lb mono). I tie a double uni knot and attach the mainline to either Seaguar or P-line flouro, 6 lb test. I've tried 4 lb test and don't really notice a difference as far as visibility. Heck, I have seen guys using 8 lb mono in gin clear water catching fish. I guess it's just a confidence thing with me.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Just curious as to how long ago this was? Londons or Manistees? Maybe its me but I think the Londons were easier to catch. I agree that they are easy to catch but certain details like line choice can make it even easier at times.


the last time I used my drifting rod was about 3 years ago. and that was the first time in years I've used it. I just thing he's making it far more complicated than it needs to be. I see this in flyfishing A LOT. split shot, indicators, multiple fly rigs. no need for that stuff, man. keep it simple. 

I dunno, I think Londons and Manistees are about the same. other than when theyre in, and the size, I really dont see much of a difference.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I fly fish but I make my own 9 ft leaders and I use as many as 4 or so blood knots for the recipe and 3 improved clinches. thats 7 knots. I make is 25lb-20lb-15-lb and 10-lb mono blood knotted together then add barrell swivel improved clinch knotted both ends to 8lb vanish flouro then another improved clinch to tie on the fly 8lb is what i always use but might try 6lb this year for finicky days. the steelies never seemed to mind in my opinion. I have never broke my line ever on a steelie and I have caught me over 40 steelies since I have started 2 years ago. just make sure after every fish you check and see if there are abrasions and retie you stuff as needed. not sure about the float setups though. find a recipe they recomend and don't worry as long as your knots are tied correctly they will work.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't understand why you would even want to consider doing this? Its not like you need a taper like in fly fishing. Just tie your leader material of choice to the mainline (Siglon) or change it all together. In low and clear conditions use a lighter tippet in Fluoro. For me, a good all around mainline is 8lb which seems to be a good thikness for all year. Then I simply vary the leader material strengths and thiknesses. Keep it simple....no need for all that tying. Finally, I recommend a quality swivel to attach your mainline to the tippet which helps to eliminate any line twist you'll get with any knot. If you're dead set on a knot, a good choice would be a uni to uni knot.

Yes, Siglon will work just fine for chucking spoons....its really much like any other mono.

Final note: Just remember to keep all of your leaders less than your mainline and most of your break offs will happen below your swivel....you lose way less floats that way too.

Just ordered me some Raven line to give that a try....


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

AnthHol said:


> It's like riding a bike, once you get the hang of a good drift and presentation you will start hammering fish.


I'm a fly guy- but what Anthol said hits the nail on the head even for fly guys.

For me- the best one thing that I did to improve my fishing was to SLOW DOWN.... What I mean is- don't worry about covering water... You want to cover one or two holes VERY thoroughly.... especially if you seen guys hooking some.

Think of it as fishing for catfish in a river. You know the cats are in the holes and you know if you get the right bait down to them- after awhile of changing bait or amount of weight they will bite.

Each hole has its own personality... one may require one split shot, the next 5. The next day may require 6 and a different color. 

I haven't noticed too much difference in fish being tight lipped using 8lb or 4lb tippet- even in the clearest water.... for me, the first thing is speed or depth of drift, and next would be color or type of fly.

Good luck Chrominator! You'll get them! Damn I love this time of the year!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I fly fish but I make my own 9 ft leaders and I use as many as 4 or so blood knots for the recipe and 3 improved clinches. thats 7 knots. I make is 25lb-20lb-15-lb and 10-lb mono blood knotted together


Why not just use a 2x tapered leader and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Chrominator said:


> lol.....because I already bought all this crap  ...and here's why I spent the money on it. Again, I don't have any personal experience with these materials, only info from stuff I read here and there.
> 
> -SiglonF/mono/main/12lb/.011dia./$12/330yd. - Floats on top of water, easier to see and easier to mend for a good drift. However, lime green fluorescent color will spook the fish.
> 
> ...


Well, IMO, all that is overkill especially if your main reasoning is because you just want to get your moneys worth. As most have stated above, your best bet is to keep things simple. The Siglon is good stuff, I'd eliminate the InvizX and just tie your leader material on direct. Plus, keep in mind that another knotted section only adds for another weak point in your overall set up. Your entire rig is only as strong as it's weakest point. Save the InvisX for another application....perhaps you have a spare spool for that new reel you got and you can spool it up with the InvisX to have another option or something else to try/compare.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chrominator, I think you said that the Siglon was on the spool for a year. You might want to consider putting on fresh line because that stuff will weaken over time. On a side note I tried Siglon last season for the first time and liked it. I did hear a rumor that it was no longer being made though.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Chrominator said:


> My reasoning was the high visibility of the SiglonF and spooking the steelhead. Didn't think two foot section or so of leader would get the lure far enough away from the main without spooking the fish and didn't really want to waste 5-6ft or more leader every time I'd break off. It was more about being stealthy and not wasting as much leader material rather than getting my moneys worth.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion, I appreciate it and totally understand your point.


Don't give these fish too much credit...2 foot of leader material below hi-vis line is plenty. I have a friend who uses straight Trilene XT without any leader and he hammers fish consistantly. Presentation and proper rigging under certain conditions are key. Just try to make sure that the first thing those fish see is your presentation... You will learn that with time on the water.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

ShutUp is right. You will rarely fish holes where your presentation is going to run deeper than 3-4 feet. And if you do, The fish should be holding near the bottom and in turn seeing your presentation there. I would skip the middle line and go straight from main line you choose to a 2-3 ft fluoro leader. Whether you choose a blood knot or micro swivel you probably will decide you dont need to middle line. I like the blood knot because of the ease to adjust the float like I said before but although you usually wont lose your float with snags and break offs it does happen a bit more often then if you use a swivel. They both have there perks just find what you like and work on presentation. Just my opinion, good luck.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I heard too that they stopped making SiglonF toward the end of last year. I was at the Gander Mountain in Twinsburg last week and they only had 2 spools left and it was on the bottom shelf at a clearance price of $10, too bad it was 20lb test....

Anyone find a good micro swivel that they trust more than the Blackbird brand? I had a few of those break on me last season mid-fight. I used a blood knot the last half of last season, it worked fine, but I noticed alot more line twist.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The color of the Siglon won't spook the fish.  It floats on the water for the most part. As long as you are using a leader, you are fine.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Whats the advantage of using a micro swivel over a knot?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Not sure if it's advantage or not, I just noticed alot more line twist by only using a knot. I didn't have any knots break, but I did have a few swivels snap. The only micro swivels I've seen locally are the Blackbird brand and I'm not too crazy about them.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The swivel should never break, especially if its about 15lbs stronger than your mainline or leader. 

The swivel eliminates line twist. I used to use just a uni to uni knot, but my line twisted up like crazy without a swivel, especially after catching a fish....again, this all comes with experiences I've had and what works best for me. I never stop learning. Something new comes along every time out, but I got her pretty much licked now.....I think...


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks guys ill just stick with my blood knot then instead of the swivel. Isnt it nice to have nice discussions in this forum again!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Chrominator said:


> Good news boys and girls the Chrominator has made an decision
> 
> I'm not sure what the difference in abrasion resistance between a standard fluorocarbon line and fluorocarbon leader material is but I will find out. I'm going to by another spool of that InvizX fluoro in 6 or 4lb test and use that as the leader. I really wasn't all that crazy about making four connections plus the hook. I feel so much better , thanks guys.


One final note Chrome: 

You might want to think twice about going with a lighter mainline such as 6 or 4 lb. Heres why....it limits your range of leader strengths. With 8 lb. or more, you could use a wider range of leader strengths which will allow you to adjust easier to what conditions have to offer. I know avid centerpinners who use nothing less than 10lb mainline, however use leader material under 4lb. test at times.....Just something to think about. Again, for me 8lb is a good "universal" line weight for these fish, 6 is just a little light. Besides, these days, the diameters of these new lines are pretty impressive. Best of luck to you out on the waters.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

how does thast 4lb work for ya? would think it break as most steelies I catch are at least 5-8 pounds or so? I use 8lb and have never had it snap on me. I also use a size 14 barrel swivel and never had those break either


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not sure what weigh the swivel is all I know is it's small as hell, hard to work with and looks pretty cheap. I'm gonna get a pack of the Spro swivels next time I'm at Gander, those look alot more durable than the Blackbird brand.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The only knot I use for muskies, steelhead, walleye and any other fishing is the Polymar knot....Time and time again, proven to be the strongest knot out there.

If attaching Fluoro or mono to braid....or any line splicing/tying together....A uni to uni is hard to beat. Good Luck.


----------

